# Bras



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Can anybody tell me how I can pad the bottom half of the bra's cups?
What can I use? 
The bra makes me flat and if I could pad the bottom to give me more of and uplift look. Any info would greatly be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Why not just buy a push-up bra?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sitzy said:


> Can anybody tell me how I can pad the bottom half of the bra's cups?
> What can I use?
> The bra makes me flat and if I could pad the bottom to give me more of and uplift look. Any info would greatly be appreciated. Thanks


There are shops that will measure you and suggest the right size bra. Many woman are wearing the wrong sized bras.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> There are shops that will measure you and suggest the right size bra. Many woman are wearing the wrong sized bras.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Quit wearing one??&#128512;
Shoulder pads? 
Socks?
Seriously...bra fitting is best..


----------



## brie (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't know if a shoulder pad would be the right shape....check in a fabric shop supplies....or you could cut 2 pieces of fabric in the shape of the lower portion and use lightweight quilting batting cut the same, sew pieces together and tack in lower part of bra....


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Try a foam shop, but I think it's going to be very hard to get the correct shape.

I think investing in a new push-up and donate the one that doesn't fit you properly.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I also suspect you are wearing the wrong size bra. And the best thing to do is get a bra at a store that does fitting. I did many years before my mastectomy and I looked really good, no more flat chest. Of course now I do have special bras for dressing up and those were fitted, in fact almost custom made for me. I don't weAr them at home, just a soft sports type.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I make all my own bras and I use a pair of shoulder pads...I try to locate the ones covered in cotton knit... then I cut them the same shape as the bottom half of the cups.... I use a serger with a 3 needle 'ladder' stitch to sew them to the top of the cups..because it is a very flat seam... IF you think it is not quite enough... then use 2 layers... the fit is up to you. I make mine because I'm very tall which is all in the length of my body so no straps are ever long enough... take the opportunity to fit the straps exactly right and then do the same with the band under the cups. It needs to fit perfectly without depending on the pull of the straps or the cups... each section needs to fit just right and then be assembled.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

You can buy "chicken fillets" to go into bras, or transfer some from bras you already have.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

You could also buy a tee shirt bra. They come in a good breast shape and tend to disguise whatever is inside them. 

Using shoulder pads might also be good. They come in a variety of shapes, sizes and colours. Just going through your cupboard and looking at the blouses might reveal a useful shoulder pad on a garment you never wear.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I once went to the store where they had women who helped with fitting. I selected what I thought was a very expensive bra but, when I tried it on, the only things I thought it would accommodate were a pair of very round tennis balls.


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

sitzy said:


> Can anybody tell me how I can pad the bottom half of the bra's cups?
> What can I use?
> The bra makes me flat and if I could pad the bottom to give me more of and uplift look. Any info would greatly be appreciated. Thanks


Couple balls of wool... sorry could not resist !


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Lorikeet said:


> You can buy "chicken fillets" to go into bras, or transfer some from bras you already have.


Couldn't resist: they really do look like chicken fillets

https://www.fruugo.us/silicone-brea...3793-8917739?gclid=CLH33p6s8ssCFQYuaQodM84Czg


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Fabric stores sell push up pads in the notions department. They are inexpensive. Put them in at a diagonal on the side nearest your arms to push in and up. Go look at push up bras if you want an example of pad placement  You can tack them in or use safety pins if you are worried about the pads shifting. I use them when sewing strapless or halter dresses where a bra would be seen.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bra padding.....
http://blog.panache-lingerie.com/what-sort-of-bra-padding-is-best/


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Quit wearing one??😀
> Shoulder pads?
> Socks?
> Seriously...bra fitting is best..


I agree but if you don't, you should know Joanne's has pads you can just put inside or tack them in place.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

BoBeau said:


> Couldn't resist: they really do look like chicken fillets
> 
> https://www.fruugo.us/silicone-brea...3793-8917739?gclid=CLH33p6s8ssCFQYuaQodM84Czg


Yes, those are the silicone type, but you can get much cheaper fabric varieties. You can even sew some of the thinner ones together to make a thicker layer.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I saw a warning once regarding wearing push up bras all the time. They can interfere with the lymph channels which run between your breasts and underarms.


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Try information from Beverly Johnson(Canadian), you will find her on the internet, she teaches bra making.
And sells all the supplies you could possibly need.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Bobeau thats funny. 
I would use cotton batting a could layer depending on how thick you want it , then cut a old white tea shirt the same dementions as the bottom of your bra, run a very small zig zag stitch or hand stitch it all to the inside of your bra.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> There are shops that will measure you and suggest the right size bra. Many woman are wearing the wrong sized bras.


That is my suggestion also. I got fitted a few years ago and it was worth it to be wearing the right bra!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Removed by poster. See next post.


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody n


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> That is my suggestion also. I got fitted a few years ago and it was worth it to be wearing the right bra!


Oprah did a show on it one day. EEEKKKK.. But it can be a problem for some of us.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The pads you use on your shoulders may work well for this. Worth a try.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=silicone+breast+enhancers

Many choices plus free shipping available.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Oprah did a show on it one day. EEEKKKK.. But it can be a problem for some of us.


Yes. My daughter wears a larger size bra and has to order them online.
I am a 38 DDD--try to find that in any department store!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Try JoAnn's. I think I saw a product there that is used by those who make bras and swimsuits.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

There are silicon pads specifically for your problem! They do fill out the bottom half of the cup and give uplift!
Hope you can source them in the US


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Donate your bra, preferably to a womens' shelter. Go to the onehanesplace.com website. They have tons of bras in a large variety of sizes. Usually there's a sale on Bali for about $20. Try finding them at Macy's for that! Just bought two last week and am thrilled to have something that actually takes 30 years off my boobs!


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

Knit knockers: Just make one portion fold in half and stuff as desired.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

sitzy said:


> Can anybody tell me how I can pad the bottom half of the bra's cups?
> What can I use?
> The bra makes me flat and if I could pad the bottom to give me more of and uplift look. Any info would greatly be appreciated. Thanks


You could try shoulder pads. I have a drawer full of those, every size you can think of.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I have seen the pads in a catalog, but can't remember now which one. National sells bras and that may be the store. National.com Or look in a fabric store that sells materials for underwear. Oh, someone suggested that. Google it and you may find several sources.


----------



## Lynne R (Sep 1, 2011)

I used some of these after a lumpectomy several years ago. They also have gel ones but I didn't like those as they were pretty heavy. This website has tons of options. Also Google mastectomy shops in your area to see what they have. But these might work for you. https://www.tlcdirect.org/POLY-QUARTER-OVAL-PUSH-UPS.html?did=30


----------



## Lynne R (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.tlcdirect.org/POLY-QUARTER-OVAL-PUSH-UPS.html?did=30

This should work. Forgot to remove the "s" from the http. 😖


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Yes. My daughter wears a larger size bra and has to order them online.
> I am a 38 DDD--try to find that in any department store!


I think the Target store sells some very beautiful bras in extra large sizes.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Most $2.00 shops have a section with all kinds of sewing knick knacks. I'm sure I have seen "chicken fillets" there as well.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Putting on weight also has the net effect of filling up a bra.


----------



## bitzerboy (May 4, 2014)

The silicone inserts work the best. Look Natural, are soft and conform to chest wall. Give them a try.


----------



## ceb (Apr 2, 2011)

Google had some bra-maker supply sites listed

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=bra%20making%20supplies

- and - Craftsy has 3 classes on bra making - one of them talking about using foam for shaping. Might be worth checking out.

http://www.craftsy.com/classes/search?query=sewing%20bras


----------



## MrsA (Feb 12, 2013)

I tried a similiar product after I had a lumpectomy, but found that the silicone adhered itself to my skin to the point of making my skin very tender upon removal! I just use a t shirt bra when I feel the need for dressing up - most are stiff enough to skim over the hollow or dent caused by the lumpectomy and no one is the wiser!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

buy padded ones.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Lorikeet said:


> I once went to the store where they had women who helped with fitting. I selected what I thought was a very expensive bra but, when I tried it on, the only things I thought it would accommodate were a pair of very round tennis balls.


I agree! I went to a bra fitting place and she was trying to fit me into a B cup when I clearly was not..........I ended up with a DD cup.


----------

